# Snow chains for '00 jetta



## brand80 (Dec 2, 2008)

Recently I visited a Les Schwab tire shop looking to buy some snow chains for the upcoming winter out in Oregon. The first thing the guys says to me is I shouldn't/can't use snow chains on this car because the height between the tire and the wheel well is too short.
Needless to say i left dejected thinking that my trips up to the mountain might be cut short to only sunny days.
Have any of you heard about this? I've done absolutely nothing special to my car. It's your run of the mill 2000 Jetta VR6. I have standard 17" tires, nothing special. 
Can I use snow chains? Does anyone who has this model recommend a certain pair? Should I go back to Les Schwab and beat the tire guy over the head with one of my ski's for possibly ruining my winter?
So many decisions, please help with some direction.


_Modified by brand80 at 3:23 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Snow chains for '00 jetta (brand80)*

If it's not dropped I'm sure it would be fine. There are "lightweight" chains for cars that aren't as burly as truck ones. Hell my dad has a set of chains he uses on his CLK320 when needed, and it's even dropped a bit. Should be fine.










Hehe had to


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

goto local parts store and look for the correct chains per tire size.... they will show what size wheels & tires fit.


----------



## jaobrien6 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Snow chains for '00 jetta (brand80)*

I'm surprised that there would be clearance issues between the tire and wheel well. The place where cars usually have clearance issues with chains is the backside of the tire, between the tire and suspension parts. There are chains out there than can fit on cars with *very* little clearance. Something like this: http://www.scc-chain.com/Tract....html which is a cable chain as opposed to a link chain, and only needs 1/4" behind the tire. It's possible that what the guy at Les Schwab meant is that they didn't have ones that would fit your Jetta, since that was easier for him than telling the whole truth.
The other option is to pick up some steelies and some snow tires (real snow tires, with the mountain and snowflake). I lived in Portland for 6 years and never saw the "conditional road closure" in either gov't camp or santiam pass. That's the highest level of chain requirements that ODOT does, and until they get to that level, FWD with snow tires is allowed. The only place I know of that ever got to that level while I lived there is Siskiyou Pass on I-5 heading into CA. At that level, all vehicles need chains, no matter what. AWD, snow tires, doesn't matter. But like I said, I never heard about that in gov't camp or santiam pass in 6 years.


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

Contact VW and ask.
My brother's audi couldn't mount chains with the OEM 17s, you needed 15s or 16s.


----------



## abcfob (Aug 26, 2004)

yes, some snow cables is what you want. I had them on my '04 GTI, and it worked great for snowboarding trips.
If your tire size is the same size as a stock '04 GTI with the 17" ariettas, then PM me, I still have the cables, even though I sold the car.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Snow chains for '00 jetta (brand80)*

is the car dropped?
If its not dropped at all your car can easily run tire chains... 
I've done it for years on a lowered suspension so it has nothing to do with tire to fender clearance(aside from ease of install)

http://www.tirechain.com/P225-45R-17.htm#984
The DIAGONAL CABLE TIRE CHAIN are a very very good thing...
I would recommend doing them on all 4 corners for maximum traction and stability!
Ask me how I know


----------



## brand80 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Snow chains for '00 jetta (jaobrien6)*

I didn't have any problems getting up to Meadows last year or through either passes and down at Mt. Bachelor but at the same time, i never went through in heavy blizzard snow. You mentioned the Siskiyou Pass and I'll be heading through there on my way to Tahoe for Christmas and I don't want to get caught where I've never been.
Of course there is the snow tire option but the way things are going, I'd rather invest a hundred or less in snow chains as opposed to four hundred+ on snow tires.
I'll have to look at the exact make and model of my tires when I get out of my office to figure out exactly what I'm working with.
Thanks for the info and links guys. Keep the suggestions coming.


_Modified by brand80 at 4:11 PM 12-2-2008_


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Snow chains for '00 jetta (brand80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brand80* »_
I'll have to look at the exact make and model of my tires when I get out of my office to figure out exactly what I'm working with.
Thanks for the info and links guys. Keep the suggestions coming.


Assuming they are stock size
225/45/17 is what they should be... 
The chains are usually multifit and any local autoparts store should stock at least a set.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Snow chains for '00 jetta (brand80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brand80* »_Recently I visited a Les Schwab tire shop looking to buy some snow chains for the upcoming winter out in Oregon. The first thing the guys says to me is I shouldn't/can't use snow chains on this car because the height between the tire and the wheel well is too short.
Needless to say i left dejected thinking that my trips up to the mountain might be cut short to only sunny days.
Have any of you heard about this? I've done absolutely nothing special to my car. It's your run of the mill 2000 Jetta VR6. I have standard 17" tires, nothing special. 
Can I use snow chains? Does anyone who has this model recommend a certain pair? Should I go back to Les Schwab and beat the tire guy over the head with one of my ski's for possibly ruining my winter?
So many decisions, please help with some direction.

_Modified by brand80 at 3:23 PM 12-2-2008_

VW recommends snow chains with the 195/65r15 and 205/55r16 set ups only


----------

